# 3.2 Oil Change. How much oil?



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

I've searched this til my keyboard melts and no joy. So... I want to change the engine oil in my 3.2, there's plenty about what sort of oil, but I can find nothing about how much it takes. So is a 4l can of Edge sufficient or do I need 5l or something different?
Thanks!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think 6.1 litres will do ya even though mine is 7 litres due to an additional oil cooler.
Steve


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> I think 6.1 litres will do ya even though mine is 7 litres due to an additional oil cooler.
> Steve


Thank's. Glad I asked, I'd have prolly gone with 5l !


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Your welcome.

Dump 4 litres in and then half litre measures till you get close, then slow down with the filling.
The VEE doesn't like to be over filled.
Steve


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

5.5 litres. Guaranted at 100%. I have done it at least 5 times on my TT 3.2 and 4 times on my brother's A3 3.2.

It's although written in ElsaWin.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mine took 6.1 to full from an engine rebuild, so absolutely no oil in any galleries.
I guess an oil change will take a bit less to fill.
Steve


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes maybe. Sure that it's 5,5 litres when you drain oil by the drain plug and replace the oil filter. Done on my brother's 3.2 3 weeks ago, soon in mine. Shell Helix 5W40 503.01 for our 3.2s. :wink:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

matt31 said:


> 5.5 litres. Guaranted at 100%. I have done it at least 5 times on my TT 3.2 and 4 times on my brother's A3 3.2.
> 
> It's although written in ElsaWin.


Agree. Mines the same.


----------

